# Introducing Rosie!



## beth.rose (Sep 15, 2012)

We've had Rosie for just over a week now and we absolutely love her, although she can be a pit of a scoundrel at times! Here are some pics of her


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a sweetie!, love her 'bunk bed' aka coffee table


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cute choccy baby.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Another lovely choccie pup, so cute.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I do love the choccies. She has obviously made herself at home, with the coffee table as a bed.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

She is gorgeous, lovely pics


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a little sweet heart xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely puppy who looks very attentive 

Love the name Rosie too ....so soft 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is a little doll!! Her coat looks very thick and shiney!! She a beauty!! Love the picture on the feet!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks as soft as her teddy and so tiny.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

baby puppy - she looks so cute... all these puppies, my husband would ban me from browsing this site if he knew how much I want one!!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awe what a beautiful girl Rosie is


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome - she is really cute and cheeky looking!


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, a heart melter. We pick our black pup up on Friday, a sister for our 5 month old choccie poo.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful, I'd quite like a choccy one for our second but that won't happen for a while now.

So cute! Enjoy! These days go so fast!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I want her!.......she is gorgeous!.......but two is my limit for now...... x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw she is gorgeous!!!! I would have a million cockapoos if I could  xx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh lovely puppy! Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cutie! They find the funniest places to sleep don't they?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sooo little .. ahhh a little choccy puppy ... 

So pleased you are enjoying your puppy


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, she is so cute!


----------

